# Home Emergency Seed Banks



## IrritatedWithUS (Jan 9, 2011)

*If you have any extra cash and don't have the time or know-how to collect and preserve thousands of seeds, I found a site that sells an emergency seed bank for when :shtf: It is spendy ($130+) but it has literally thousands upon thousands of seeds from fruits and vegetables to herbs and the like. They are heirloom non-hybrid seeds grown by small private farmers. There are no Frankenseeds here.

This kit contains 37,000 seeds.*

Here is a list:

•Beans, Kentucky Wonder brown Pole 
•Beets, Detroit Dark Red 
•Broccoli, Waltham 29 
•Cabbage, Golden Acre 
•Cantaloupe, Hale's best Jumbo 
•Carrot, Scarlet Nantes 
•Corn, Golden Bantam 
•Cucumber, Straight 8
•Onion, Utah Sweet Spanish
•Pea, Lincoln 
•Pepper, Yolo Wonder 
•Spinach, Bloomsdale Longstanding 
•Squash Zucchini, Black Beauty
•Swiss Chard, Lucullus
•Tomato, Rutgers PS
•Parsnip, Harris Model 
•Winter Squash, Waltham Butternut
•Winter Squash, Pink Banana Jumbo 
•Radish, Champion
•Lettuce Leaf, Simpson Black Seeded 
•Lettuce Romaine, Parris Island Cos 
•Pepper, Jalapeno 
•Watermelon, Crimson Sweet Jumbo

Just scroll down a bit and you will see the seeds.
Emergency Seed Bank - Products Page

*I just wanted to pass this information along. It might be useful to someone*


----------



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)

IrritatedWithUS said:


> *If you have any extra cash and don't have the time or know-how to collect and preserve thousands of seeds, I found a site that sells an emergency seed bank for when :shtf: It is spendy ($130+) but it has literally thousands upon thousands of seeds from fruits and vegetables to herbs and the like. They are heirloom non-hybrid seeds grown by small private farmers. There are no Frankenseeds here.
> 
> This kit contains 37,000 seeds.*
> 
> ...


oooh! thanks for this one. nice variety. I need to jump start my personal seed bank cuz i share with people around me who are just getting started. nice! thank you!


----------



## BasecampUSA (Dec 26, 2010)

When any of you guys get a "kit", would you please tell the rest of us what the *date stamp * is that's on them?

If they don't have a date stamp on them, you may be in trouble... That is a "pig in a poke". Time to start warning others about the supplier!

Follow the storage directions carefully.

If you keep them more than 2 years, you better do a germination test on them, because only 50% or less may sprout in the garden.

I once worked for Johnny's Seeds... that's why I warn people about it.

Johnny's has a good reputation, their seeds are fresh every year. 
AND don't believe all you hear... Johnny's never belonged to Monsanto!!! -rotten gossip!

Since then I grow all my own organic hierloom seeds... -and for family and friends too.

- Basey


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

If you're smart- you would check out Rareseeds.com or SSE Both are sellers of OP and Heirloom veggie seeds and as far as I know they don't sell any GMO seeds or seeds bought from Seminis* Which is* owned by Monsatano and Johnny's does purchase seeds from Seminis.
But not only do you want to buy seeds that you know are fresh and non-GMO and open Pollinated. YOU want to learn to propagate them and keep them pure and how to save them properly--most seeds do have to be grown out every so many years due to the fact that they will start to lose their ability to germinate. Some plants have to be grown out almost every year! Onions and parsnips are two(for example) that must be grown out every other year if not every year to keep up fresh seeds.
I know that it has been said many times here and on other sites but you don't want to learn to do all this after :shtf: I have been gardening for many years and still have bad years where I get almost nothing.
So many folks that I have personally ran into who think that they can just "drop" some seeds into the ground and "magically" just get some veggies to grow is going to be in for a rude awakening..

Another thought--while you might like the above bunch of veggies- you might be better off picking and choosing the veggies that you want to grow--I know that there are a few veggies in there that we don't eat, So it would be wasted on us. Just buy and grow what you like to eat--sure that whole row of Swiss Chard was pretty in the garden but we don't like it.. Better to grow more of what you will eat, and also learn to harvest, cook and preserve it all.


----------



## BasecampUSA (Dec 26, 2010)

Johnny's has phased 95% of Seminis out... 2010 was the last year.

As have many other "organic" seed suppliers that were also buying from Seminis, and now deny they did.

None of the seeds Johnny's bought from Seminis was GMO anyway, they'd shut the doors before they stooped that low.

"Seminis" was not such a bad word before Monsanto bought them out, NOW they are, all of a sudden.

...just to clear the record.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

BasecampUSA said:


> Johnny's has phased 95% of Seminis out... 2010 was the last year.
> 
> As have many other "organic" seed suppliers that were also buying from Seminis, and now deny they did.
> 
> ...


That is great news! I hope that you don't mind if I share with my gardening buddies. We all try to keep Monsatano and Seminis and even Scotts from ruling the gardening world.


----------



## BasecampUSA (Dec 26, 2010)

Emerald said:


> That is great news! I hope that you don't mind if I share with my gardening buddies. We all try to keep Monsatano and Seminis and even Scotts from ruling the gardening world.


While you are at it, remind them that the word "Organic" was taken over by the USDA back in the 90's, and you can't use it unless you are "certified" by them or a government affiliated agency. So much for free speech.

The word "Biodynamic" and the word "Permaculture" are still free... and if you search them in google, you'll find some interesting sites. We are both of these here on our homestead... I don't want nuthin to do with the Gummint 

- Basey


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

BasecampUSA said:


> While you are at it, remind them that the word "Organic" was taken over by the USDA back in the 90's, and you can't use it unless you are "certified" by them or a government affiliated agency. So much for free speech.
> 
> The word "Biodynamic" and the word "Permaculture" are still free... and if you search them in google, you'll find some interesting sites. We are both of these here on our homestead... I don't want nuthin to do with the Gummint
> 
> - Basey


We got ya beat on that! The forum as been around for a long time and we tend to use the word "natural" instead of Organic as that word is no longer valid... Even the store had the nerve to sell "organic comb" honey--honey can not be labeled organic due to the fact that they have no idea where the bees are feeding.


----------



## BasecampUSA (Dec 26, 2010)

Aha!...

...so the word "natural" connotates "organic" in _this_ forum? OK

Interesting, thanks.

The word "organic" has no resrictions on it until someone tries to market a product with a sign or label (or any represtentation) that it _is_ organic. That's when the Gummint steps in and meddles... yep!

But it was becoming necessary, as there were too many crooks out there producing crap full of chemicals etc. in the name of "organic".

Up here in our neck of the woods, the Maine Organic Farmers and Gardeners Association "MOFGA" is the official overseer of "organic certification". In my opinion they got a little too big for their britches and turned very political, complicated and expensive. Scott Nearing warned about this "controlling" trend that was starting to snowball up here in Maine. He was in favor of honest and voluntary dedication to organic farming, but - the real world is less than honest, and the crooks started moving in smelling an opportunity in a growing "natural products" market.

Sooo... not liking politics a lot, I went "*Biodynamic*" (Rudolf Steiner) and I run this homestead more in a *Permaculture* (Sepp Holzer) oriented fasion. I got into it when I was working over in Europe, where they are the most popular "natural" farming systems today.

Biodynamic agriculture - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Permaculture - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

- Basey


----------

